# Get FREE, expert help for your relationship – and earn $230-$400!



## UMcouple (Jan 19, 2017)

In our 8-hour online programs at www.OurRelationship.com, you and your partner can strengthen your relationship or solve relationship problems you’re struggling with. You’ll work with your partner to complete online activities that will help you communicate better, develop a better understanding of each other, and feeler closer again. Plus, you’ll be able to work with a program coach that is available for daytime, evening, and weekend appointments. 

*PROVEN TO WORK*
Our free online programs have been shown in several studies to improve relationship satisfaction and communication. They’re developed by leaders in the fields of couple therapy and pre-marital education. So, you can be confident that they’re the best things you can do to strengthen your relationship without the hassle and cost of a therapist.

*DO IT ON YOUR PHONE, COMPUTER, OR TABLET*
Our programs can be completed on your smartphone, computer, or tablet. You can even switch back and forth between your devices if you’d like!

*GET PAID TO STRENGTHEN YOUR RELATIONSHIP*
Our online programs are free. Plus, if you and your partner complete four online surveys during as part of our research study, we’ll send you gift cards to Amazon or Walmart worth $230-$400 per couple. 

*WHAT COUPLES SAY*
“Using the tools and suggestions from the program, we started really communicating
and understanding each other’s feelings and our own. If not for this program, we probably would not be together today.”

“The program gave us a framework to communicate better. It was like an instruction manual for how to talk to each other and how to really listen. My partner is a pretty tough nut to crack - but he got so much out of it and it has worked wonders in a short amount of time. I finally have hope!”

*FIND OUT MORE*
Visit *www.OurRelationship.com* or call (305) 284-5613. This program is run by the University of Miami and is funded by a competitive federal grant (90FM0063) from the Administration for Children and Families. Our services are available to all eligible persons, regardless of race, gender, age, disability, religion, or sexual orientation.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Is it available for people outside the USA?


----------



## UMcouple (Jan 19, 2017)

Unfortunately, our program is only currently open to couples in the USA. It's funded by the US Government (the Administration for Children and Families) and they restrict the types of couples we are able to serve. However, we hope to open it up to other couples in the future.


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

Is this available for individual counselling or only couples?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

UMcouple said:


> Unfortunately, our program is only currently open to couples in the USA. It's funded by the US Government (the Administration for Children and Families) and they restrict the types of couples we are able to serve. However, we hope to open it up to other couples in the future.


Thank you for taking the time to answer that query.


----------



## UMcouple (Jan 19, 2017)

jb02157 said:


> Is this available for individual counselling or only couples?


We did offer a version for individuals to complete (without their partner) but our research showed that it wasn't very helpful in actually improving the relationship. So, we're not offering that version of the program any more. Instead, we've included some tips to help you talk with your partner about doing the couples version of the program here: Getting Your Partner Involved | Our Relationship.


----------



## ZDog377 (May 31, 2015)

We are interested....


----------



## UMcouple (Jan 19, 2017)

Great - glad to hear it. You can find out more information about our programs at Our Relationship |. If you have additional questions, you can contact us at [email protected] or by phone at (305) 284-5613


----------

